# ATTN: Jon S., what time is Bimmerfest scheduled to start Saturday Morning?



## miken168 (Jun 21, 2002)

I'm planning on driving down early Saturday, but wanted to see when you guys were planning on starting, so I could get into the lot on time. 

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Gates will open at 9:00 am sharp.

If you are not arriving with a caravan, I would be sure
to get here early; you will want to see them pull up!

:thumbup:

Late arrivals will have to find offsite parking.

La Cumbre Plaza has ample parking for overflow.


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Gates will open at 9:00 am sharp.
> 
> If you are not arriving with a caravan, I would be sure
> to get here early; you will want to see them pull up!
> ...


Hey, is there a link that kind of gives an idea of the day's expected itinerary? TIA.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Patrick330i said:


> *Hey, is there a link that kind of gives an idea of the day's expected itinerary? *


Here's last year's. Should be very similar...


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

What is the Battle of Bimmers? Are only the new cars in this or are old car welcomed and being looked at?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

BMWs of all shapes and sizes are in the compete for the 
title of "The Ultimate Bimmer". A celebrity panel of judges
pics the top 3 cars at the event (based on entirely subjective
and loose criteria)... The winners most often are **not** 
current models...


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

Thanx Jon for clearing that up. Last year who were the winners and what kind of car did they have?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

M3turbog16 said:


> *What is the Battle of Bimmers? Are only the new cars in this or are old car welcomed and being looked at? *


We line up all of our bimmers and play bumper car, like in Battle Bots.


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

M3turbog16 said:


> *Thanx Jon for clearing that up. Last year who were the winners and what kind of car did they have? *


Two years ago it was a black E30 M3. Last year it was an E46 M3 (can't recall what color).


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *Two years ago it was a black E30 M3. Last year it was an E46 M3 (can't recall what color). *


Wasn't it a Henna Red E30M3 last year?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *Wasn't it a Henna Red E30M3 last year? *


That was one of the runner ups.


----------



## s4play (May 31, 2002)

*I can tell you who won last year for sure...hehe*

I got the check handed to me by Jon and Federico of RD for a $500 cash certificate....

see ya all this year!

rick


----------



## BMWg84 (Apr 8, 2003)

The HACK said:


> *We line up all of our bimmers and play bumper car, like in Battle Bots. *


haha:thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: I can tell you who won last year for sure...hehe*



s4play said:


> *I got the check handed to me by Jon and Federico
> of RD for a $500 cash certificate....
> 
> see ya all this year!
> ...


This year we are running the "Battle Of The Bimmers Competition"
a little bit differently. There will (unfortunately) not be tangible
cash prizes awarded this year. The winners are always the ones
who need the least amount of help.... 

The awards that were donated by the Cutters in the past
are now being donated to the charity giveaway (raffle).
We are giving away a Sharp "Flat Screen" television...

***The winners of the BOTB competition will receive a 
special certificate, and we will feature photos of them
with their award-winning BMWs on the opening page 
of bimmerfest.com afterwards... It's a glory prize... 

The editors of European Car, Eurotuner, and Performance
BMW will also most likely acknowledge the winners in their
magazine articles. :thumbup:


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

Should I give them all the info on my car now or after I win?:rofl: :rofl: J/J..that sound like a good idea Jon!:thumbup: So the judges just walk around and check out the car and then determine who wins?


----------

